# iPhone camera specifics



## stevelee (Sep 26, 2018)

"sorcery" of the newest iPhone cameras


----------



## ethanz (Sep 26, 2018)

The new camera looks really nice. The new processor in the phone is able to do a lot of software tricks to it. As well the new sensor (from Sony?) and the optics.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 26, 2018)

I’m sticking with my 6S, but I find these developments interesting. I use a G7X II when I travel, so I don’t have a lot of occasion to use the phone camera, certainly not enough for the camera to be a factor in choosing when I upgrade my phone.


----------

